# "Standard" unistalled shaft lengths



## GreiginFife (Mar 6, 2013)

A question for the shaftinista out there. 
What are the uninstalled typical lengths of "standard" shafts? Now I know that there is industry variance so just typically would be fine.
And what, if any, effect on stiffness does trimming, say, 1/2" off of "standard" from the butt?

Cheers


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 6, 2013)

Most shafts are 46" long uncut. Trimming from the butt has little to no effect as it is designed to be cut from that end, as long as you don't go crazy short. Trimming from the tip will stiffen the feel of the shaft and gradually reduce launch angle and spin.


----------



## sniggy05 (Mar 6, 2013)

When you buy your shafts from whoever the 3 iron shaft wont be as long as say a 9 iron.
They come graded in length and genarally have about 3 inch on them,also they will be at required stiffness.
Butt trimming them to length is the norm,if your thinking of taking an extra 1" off you might have to look at getting the lies of the clubs looked at also.If you want to alter the stiffness trim from the tip.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Val (Mar 6, 2013)

I was told this by a Titleist club fitter, so from memory I was sure it was as follows.

6 iron is 36.1/2" and go up 1/2" to 3 iron at 38 then down a 1/2 to 9 at 34.1/2" and PW at 34.1/4 but to be sure Greig you really would have to check with a club builder or manufacturer.

Butt trimming shouldn't change stiffness but would change the swingweight, tip trimming would change the stiffness.


----------



## mab (Mar 6, 2013)

On the assumption you're talking about shaft for woods...

- they are typically 46" long uncut
- to play to flex, you typically install with no tip trimming in a driver, 0.5" for 3 wood, 1" for 5/7 wood (may be slight variations based on manufacturer)
- you then butt trim to your preferred playing length (this has minimal impact on playing characteristics)

If you want the shaft to play marginally stiffer than stock, then you could tip trim (say 0.25" or 0.5" for a driver) before installing and then butt trim to your preferred length.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry guys this was a bit of a mischief on my part. I knew the answer (Val, you backed me up) I was just having a "debate" and wanted some written collaboration to support 

I was indeed meaning un-installed iron shafts and the nonsense that Mizuno shafts are 1/4" shorter "standard". 

Cheers guys.


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 8, 2013)

If you're talking about iron shafts then most shafts start at 36.5" for wedge and 9i and go up to 40" for 3i. Project X being slightly longer strarting at 37".


----------

